# Ran out of laminate flooring.



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, this appears to have been an HD exclusive design. I checked the store and warehouse inventory (don't ask) for NE and NY/NJ and came up with nothing. You might road trip to a bunch of HD is the area to see if they may have a damaged or partial box.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

How did you end up with more wast then expected?.... Mind me asking?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

JetSwet said:


> How did you end up with more wast then expected?.... Mind me asking?


The biggest mistake I made was to just cut off the tongue on my starter piece on alternate rows. It is sort of hard to explain. Mostly I did not realize that I could use a piece as short as 12 inches on the beginning and end. I was winding up either a few inches short or with too much waste on the end piece. I finally figured out that I could cut 12-13 inches of the tongue side of my alternate starter peice and add that to the end of the next row. I made other mistakes too plus the intricate cuts resulted on more waste than expected. 

I trusted the flooring guy at Home Depot to estimate the number of boxes I would need so it is possible he underestimated my needs. To add to the problem, this is an extension of the kitchen renovation project I started last year and I'm just now getting around to finishing the living room side of it. My wife wanted the entire first floor of the main house done in the same flooring but I just had too many other things pop up that took me away from the floor. So this floor is now discontinued. 

My wife has an idea where I could frame around the hearth of the fireplace and the final rows with a richer, more dramatic color of laminate and that might work. Also Lumber Liquidators has a very close match in a brand called Dream Home so I am going down there soon to check it out. I doubt the tongue and grooves will line up. If not I will have to incorperate a transitional strip. 

I was just hoping that someone here would know of an overstock resource I have not yet found on the web or maybe even have some Salem Oak left over from a job.


----------



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

Another option is to check Lowe's. Prego has some exclusive patterns with them as well. Pergo 7-5/8"W x 47-3/4"L Yorkshire Oak Laminate Flooring is the same form factor and appears to be just a little lighter.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check on Craigs List under materials.
Go to your local Restore, it's where people can donate building items to raise money fo Habitate for Humanity.
Also just Google the maker and color your looking for as a key word search. Lot's of times something will pop up worth looking into.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

That name sounds awfully familiar. I would call around to different home depot's and see if they have any left. I am almost positive I have seen that recently.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> That name sounds awfully familiar. I would call around to different home depot's and see if they have any left. I am almost positive I have seen that recently.


Not in any of our local stores. If you happen to see it in your local store, let me know the store number and location. CT is not that far and it would be a good excuse for a road trip.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

Can Home Depot do a nationwide inventory search and ship it to you if they find it?


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

Craigslist in Idaho

For sale 20 cases of Pergo Flooring. 
Pergo Presto Salem Oak 8mm Thick x 7-5/8 in. Wide x 47-1/2 in. Length Laminate Flooring (20.1 sq. ft./case)
......

Hopefully this won't get tagged as spam, but I think this is your flooring. Maybe you can pay them to ship it to you.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot Piano Lady! I actually did check out the local craig's list and came up empty. Even better news for me though is that I went to my local HD today and they searched their regional inventories and found 4 cases in their Painted Post store. Painted Post is near Corning in New York. They had done this for me a week ago with 2 other stores but when I called the stores, they no longer had the cases. I bought the 4 cases they have at Painted Post unseen just to make sure they hold them. They can't transfer them up to the local store so I must drive down to get it, 2 hours away. So, I'm thinking a family trip to the Corning Glass museum is in order.


----------



## Tip71 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Pergo presto laminate flooring salem oak ph 4700*

Did you ever find any? I need a couple of boxes as well. Thanks.


----------



## paulchev (Nov 15, 2012)

*Pergo Salem Oak*

Pergo outlet store shows a few cartons of Salem Oak availible
http://www.pergoonline.com/salem-oak/


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

found this if anyone still needs any. they have 480 sq ft still in the boxes.

http://columbus.craigslist.org/mat/3410600178.html

http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/mat/3400530680.html


----------

